# Which would you rather eat?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pick between the two and then suggest the next two

I will start

Ham or Cheese sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

cheese


apple or orange?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Orange
Carrots or peas?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Peas
Stuffing or mashed potatoes?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Mashed potatoes.

Cake or ice cream?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Cake
Iced tea or soda?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Iced tea

Cantaloupe or Watermelon?

Edit: lol Cantelope


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Watermelon
Chocolate bar or gummy candy?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Chocolate bar.

Ginger or lemon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ginger

A worm or a caterpillar?


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

A Worm 

a ladybug or firefly?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

ladybug

Grapes or Apples?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Apples

A tablespoon of cinnamon or a hand full of ghost peppers?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A tablespoon of cinnamon.

Fish or tofu?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Tofu
Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Waffles
White Bread or Wheat Bread?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Wheat bread

Rice or pasta?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pasta

Beans or Soup?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Beans

sugar or honey?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Honey

Hotdogs or hamburgers?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Hamburgers.

Hazelnuts or peanuts?


----------



## nodamecantabile (Jul 24, 2010)

hazelnuts
ramen or rice?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

ramen

lettuce or celery?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Lettuce.

Lasagne or pizza?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

pizza


pancakes or french toast?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

French toast
Tacos or enchiladas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Enchiladas 

Turkey bacon or Thanksgiving turkey?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanksgiving turkey
pickles or olives?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Pickles 

Mango or pineapple?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mango

Plain butter or a buttered baked potato?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Buttered bakes potato

Corn on the cob or roasted carrots?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Corn on the cob
Brownie or cookie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Brownie

A rotisserie chicken or a rotisserie eggplant?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Rotisserie Eggplant

Chili con carne or chili sin carne?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hmm never had either, I'm gonna say Chili sin carne.

Steak or eggs?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Eggs

Mustard or ketchup?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ketchup


Iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Lemonade

Kale or Broccoli?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Broccoli (I eat broccoli daily)

Miracle Whip or mayo?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Mayo
Scrambled eggs or omelette?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Omelette

Cupcakes or sandwich?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sandwich

A slice of lunchmeat or a spoon of plain yogurt?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

A spoon of plain yogurt.

Raspberries or Strawberries?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Strawberries

Bananas or Cucumbers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

bananas


sweet potato or baked potato?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Baked potato

Cream cheese or sour cream?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Cream cheese 

Chips or donuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chips


brownies or cookies?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Brownies
Oatmeal or cold cereal?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Oatmeal

Cheeseburger or Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Cheeseburger

Fries or Onion rings?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fries


pretzels or popcorn?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Popcorn

Cauliflower or broccoli


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Broccoli

Meatballs or Lasagna?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Lasagna 

Tuna or salmon?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Salmon

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Tea

Salt or Pepper?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Pepper, assuming it's use as an after condiment. I rarely add more salt in those scenarios. 

Dark Chocolate or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Milk chocolate

Black olives or green olives?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Green ones

Banana bread or cornbread?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I love them both but right now Cornbread.

Donuts or Cookies?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Donut

Frozen Yogurt or Gelato?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Gelato
Barbecue chips or sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## Samriddhi (Apr 9, 2021)

Barbeque chips

spoonful of pepper or spoonful of salt?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Spoonful of pepper... but still: 

Chocolate ice cream or vanilla ice cream?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Chocolate

Cheetos or Freetoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

cheetos


bagel or croissant?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Fruit

Kidney beans or chickpeas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

chickpeas


Salsa or guacamole?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Salsa

sauerkraut or pickles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Pickles

Caramel or toffee?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Toffee

Bounty or Snickers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Snickers


almonds or cashews?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Twizzlers


Starburst or Skittles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Starburst

Ice cream or sherbet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ice Cream


Grilled cheese or Peanut butter and jelly?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

PB&J

Walnuts or pecans?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Walnuts
Crackers and peanut butter or crackers and cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably crackers and cheese.

Celery and Cheese Whiz or celery and cottage cheese?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

celery and cottage cheese

Pringles or Lay's Stax?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That's easy. Pringles. 

Cheetos or Vienna Sausages?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheetos


Oreos or Chips Ahoy?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Chips Ahoy

Raisins or dates?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dates

Bananers or pickles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Pickles

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

chicken


hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Hamburger

Swiss or cheddar cheese?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Swiss
Pudding or jell-o?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Pudding

Chocolate croissant or cinnamon roll?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

filet-o-fish...they are pretty good actually.


watermelon or cantaloupe?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Watermelon

Banana or Donut?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Donut


Cheesecake or Pie?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I love both but right now Cheesecake.

Almonds or Cashews?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Chocolate with Amaretto filling, or chocolate with nougat filling?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nougat

Pizza or pasta?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pizza.


Cereal or oatmeal?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Cereal.

Edamame or peas in the pod?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Edamame
Hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Hamburgers. But I like hot dogs a lot too. 

Fried Rice or Chow Mein?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Fried rice 
Beef or pork?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hamburger


Soup or salad?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Salad
French fries or onion rings?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

French Fries

White Bread or Wheat Bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

white bread


milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably milk though it's been a while since I've had either

sun screen or a bug?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Bug (if it's cooked & if my number might be blocked by the poison control center) 

White Rice or Brown Rice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

White Rice


Strawberries or Blueberries?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

strawberries

book or Kindle?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kindle.


coffee or tea?


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

Food from people I trust, only


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Neither, but tea, preferably.

Doritos or pork rinds?


----------



## ShyVegan (Nov 19, 2020)

IcedOver said:


> Neither, but tea, preferably.
> 
> Doritos or pork rinds?
> 
> ...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hard for me to turn down pizza but dumplings don't sound bad.


Leftover crumbs from a plate of brownies or raw cookie dough that had dropped to the floor but within the 5 second rule of allotted time?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Leftover crumbs


pecans or walnuts?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Pecans
Coffee or tea?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Coffee

Donuts or Bagels?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bagels


French toast or pancakes?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

French toast- not had this for aaages 

A witchetty grub or a chocolate covered locust


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Chocolate covered locust... As long as just licking was an option...


Chilli flavoured ice cream or hot dog with strawberry sauce ?.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chilli flavored ice cream

Chocolate-covered crickets or vegetarian hotdog?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Vegetarian hotdog

Indian food or Italian food?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Indian 

A lick of your partner's cheesy feet or some toe jam? 😃


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess a lick sounds less bad

A sandwich of your choice with lots of mayonnaise or lots of pickles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sandwich.


Tacos or Burritos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Burrito

Pickles or green olives?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pickles.


Ranch or Blue Cheese?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue Cheese. Ranch is 

Grilled cheese or BLT?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grilled cheese

Ham and cheese omelet or chicken quesadilla?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess the ham and cheese omelet

A block of sharp cheddar or a big container of feta crumbles?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sharp cheddar

Smoked salmon or turkey jerky?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Turkey jerky


Iced tea or Lemonade?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Lemonade

Chocolate Milk or Strawberry Milk?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chocolate milk


Baked potato or Sweet potato?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baked potato. Not a fan of sweet potatoes 

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ketchup.


Salsa or guacamole?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Salsa, but sometimes I like a little guacamole

Turtle meat or frog legs?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Frog legs. 

Grits or cream of wheat?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Cream of wheat.

Cow or chicken?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Chicken. mmmmmmmm grilled chicken

Turkey bacon or vegan substitute bacon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Turkey bacon.


Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Wafflles

Pig or sheep?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pig.


hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Hamburger

Turkey or chicken?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess turkey. 

Original Cheez-its or White Cheddar Cheez-its?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Original Cheez-its

Strawberries or grapes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Strawberries

Orange juice or lemonade?


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Lemonade

Bucket of cockroaches or bucket of spiders?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

The bucket.

Snow or icicle?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow

Cake or pizza?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cake.


Chicken wings or Chicken tenders?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Chicken tenders

Swiss cheese or cheddar?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheddar.


Blueberries or Rapsberries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blueberries

Tacos or taquitos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess tacos. I don't know what taquitos are.

Olives or mushroom burgers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mushroom burger 

Chicken noodle or cream of mushroom soup?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chicken noodle


French fries or Onion rings?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

French fries. I only like onion rings in small amounts.

Buttered mushrooms or buttered Brussels sprouts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh god. Now I want fries, onion rings, buttered mushrooms and buttered brussels sprouts.

Taters or frenched fries?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

French fries (that I'd change to sweet potato fries).

Cantaloupe or watermelon?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watermelon. I don't like cantaloupe but could eat small amounts of it.

Ham or turkey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Turkey.


Bagel or English Muffin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A bagel.

Raw broccoli or raw cauliflower?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Raw broccoli - I always eat the stalk raw  

Mushy peas or or curry sauce with chip shop chips?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Think I'll try the curry with chips. 

Hard boiled egg or scrambled eggs?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Scrambled eggs

Hash browns or mashed potatoes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mashed potatoes

Steak or a hamburger?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Steak or a hamburger?


Hamburger 

Sushi or caviar? Genuinely interested since I have never had caviar, and know little about it.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sushi.


Yogurt or Oatmeal?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

^Yoghurt definitely. Don't think I would like oatmeal, I've never tried it before but it doesn't sound very appealing.

Black pudding or haggis?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Black pudding because I have considered trying it someday. Problem is I doubt I'd want more than a small slice.

Iguana or Armadillo? Never had either, but I know there are people who eat them. Iguana came to mind because the recent cold is causing them to fall from trees in Florida.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Since my post seemed to slow this down. I guess I'll go with iguana since armadillos can carry leprosy 

Meat or potatoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Potatoes.


Cookie or brownie?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Cookies

Butterscotch or peppermint ice cream?


----------



## Paul From The UK (12 mo ago)

Butterscotch

Tomato soup or cheese sandwich?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

cheese sandwich.


Milk chocolate or Dark chocolate?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Dark chocolate.

Wasabi peas or chocolate covered coffee beans?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Wasabi Peas

Pringles or Lays Stacks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Pringles

Doritos or Cheez-its?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Doritos (Every flavor I ever tried was awesome)

A ham sandwich or a grilled cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

grilled cheese.


Mozzarella or Provolone cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mozzarella.

Bacon or eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon

Lemon or lime?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Lemon.

Carrots or beets?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Beets, then I can piss pink.

Pasta shapes: alphabet or dinosaurs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Alphabet.


Cheerios or Wheaties?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cheerios

Sponge cake or carrot cake?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Carrot cake.

Rice or noodles?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Noodles

Cherry pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cherry pie.


Caesar salad or Chef salad?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Caesar salad.

Donuts or cupcakes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I can stop thinking the words "diabetic coma" long enough, donuts. 

Fried chicken or chicken sandwich?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go fried chicken, but I love grilled chicken sandwiches. Otherwise normally not a fan of chicken sandwiches

Chicken noodle soup or loaded potato soup?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chicken noodle soup.


Chili or French onion soup?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Chili.

Tamales or enchiladas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Enchiladas

HotTamales or Jujyfruits?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Jujyfruits

Soup or sandwich?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sandwich

Lucky Charms or Count Chocula?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lucky Charms.


Mashed potatoes or rice?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

mashed potatoes

cinnamon toast crunch or frosted flakes?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Frosted flakes.

French toast or crepes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

French toast.


Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Waffles

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon. Both can be great though.

Beef or fish?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beef.


Dinner rolls or Biscuits?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Bisquits

cat or rat (just imagine the world has gone post apocalyptic)


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Chuck the cat on a spit roast with a bit of salt and pepper and she'll be right mate.

A kilogram of sand or a piece of broken glass?


----------



## Eprileve (5 mo ago)

A piece of glass because it can be as tiny as possible! 
A sweet or salty food?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Salty food as I'm sweet enough ha

An under ripe banana or an over ripe banana?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Over ripe.

Coconut worm or an earthworm?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

coconut worm.


Cereal or oatmeal?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cereal

Shrimp or crab?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Shrimp

Cookie or Brownie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Brownie

Apple or grapefruit?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Apple.


White rice or brown rice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

White rice

Apple butter or peanut sauce?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Peanut sauce sounds like watery peanut butter which is what I eat regardless because I eat the natural peanut butter which is watery so I'm going with that. 

Beans on Toast or Ham and Cheese Sandwich with butter instead of Mayo?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ham and cheese with butter

A buttered cucumber or buttered apple slices?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cucumber.


Scrambled eggs or poached eggs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrambled

Cheez doodles or Cheetos?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Cheetos

- - -

Pringles or Lays Stax?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pringles (and they light up)

Tofu or chicken?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chicken.



Onion rings or mozzarella sticks?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mozzarella sticks

Grape jelly or strawberry jelly?


----------

